# [SOLVED] Alternative graphics cooler needed.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Following my post (*here*) regarding the Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME 9800 VGA Cooler, I duly received through the post, but when it came to fitting it, it won't!

There's a big bunch of capacitors sitting in the way, preventing the base-plate from reaching the GPU surface (See photos)





























Does anyone know of a suitable cooler to fit this particular species of NVidia GEForce-9800 GT card please?


_*Aside*_: I contacted 'Overclockers' and they've agreed for me to return my present one for a refund, but I would prefer a cooler on my card, rather than the money back in my bank - I'd only spend it on something else :grin:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

Arctic Cooling doesn't list the 9800GT as compatable with the Accelero Xtreme 9800, just the 9800GTX and GTX+. A quick search, seems it doesn't work, saw some posts about it not fitting.

Never tried one personally, I used the Twin Turbo for a 9800GT.
http://www.inno3d.com/products/graphic_card/ichill/ichill_arcticcooling/i9800gt_ac_twinturbo.htm


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

Unfortunately, they don't seem to sell the cooler without the graphics card :sigh:


I'm considering getting this Zalman cooler, but after the fuss with the 'Arctic', I'm wary as to whether or not this will fit


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

ebuyer sells the twin turbo, probably others that do as well.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150983 
It lists the 9800GT, and I've personally used one on an evga 9800GT.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

Righto grimx, I'm waiting for 'Overclockers' to return the money to my bank (hopefully today or tomorrow) and I'll order that one :smile:

Many thanks ray:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

The 9800GT that I used the Twin Turbo on folds almost 24/7. It has been great, no issues at all. on the other hand, my GTX 285 ploughs through the work units, but tends to fail every few days or so, never had one fail on the 9800, that I can recall, anyway. 
Been a very good card/cooler combination, only thing has been the ram sinks, they don't like to stick to the vrm's that well. Of course, the vrm's are much smaller than the ram chips, so less surface area to stick to. Make sure everything that needs a heatsink isn't slick at all, use a pencil eraser or isopropyl alcohol to clean them so that they stick better. 
Aside from the awesome cooling, the best thing is the noise, the fans are very very quiet, not like the stock units.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

Fan unit ordered and awaiting delivery for 30th December (Hopefully, my browser kept throwing a script error when I got to my bank's verification page)

Once this cooler's installed and working, my next project will be to silence my rig - A 120mm fan in the front, an 80mm on the side and 2 80mm fans on the back, running full speed off Molex connectors are a bit noisy. Surprisingly, the stock H/Sink+fan on my AMD Athlon 4200+ is the quietest of the lot :grin:

I had to keep checking my [email protected] log to make sure the WU's had actually finished, they went so fast, I kept thinking they'd failed and started anew :laugh:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

Yah, after running the cpu client, the gpu seems to be crunching away at lightspeed eh. I get the unstable_machine error on the 285 sometimes, was going to pull off the cooler and change out some heatsinks the other day, but didn't have time, maybe this weekend. Still thinking it's the vrm's on that card.


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=zalman_vga_cooler-_-35-118-037-_-Product

^This is what I use with my XFX 4870, overclocked to 790/1100.
It's definitely cooled the card a lot, and is nice and quiet. 
Since my GPU is notorious for running hot, this cooler should be (more than) enough for the 9800GT


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Alternative graphics cooler needed.....*

That's the Zalman cooler I was wondering about (but forgotted to post the link to :wink in my post above :laugh:

The 'Arctic Cooler Twin Turbo' finally arrived this morning, so it's now fitted and doing it's thing :grin:

Removing the stock H-Sink/fan and cleaning the old thermal-paste off the GPU, then fitting all the little heatsinks on the RAM chips and voltage regulators and the main cooling unit took about 20 -25 minutes - Rearranging the insides of the case, so it would all fit took about an hour! :lol:

The cooling unit sticks out a few mm from the back of the graphics-card, so the SATA cables to my middle HDD were in the way. I had to drop 2 HDD'S down, 1 bay each, then re-route all the various cables and bits of wire. Fit the new ventilated 'back-plane' strip (after spending 10 minutes finding my little box of misc. PC screws!) and all is done.

The nearest thing to a problem was that the fan-power lead didn't fit the little power socket on the graphics card, but the unit came with an adaptor, so it runs off a spare Molex plug.

Previously, the graphics card was showing a temperature of 69C-71C. It's been on for 30 minutes and is now showing a nice 45C.... Much better and it's a lot quieter, too without all the fans running at full power

A good ending to 2009 - Thanks for your advice guys ray:

Case closed :4-cheers:


----------

